# Cockapoo and toddler



## Mattlipnick (Aug 3, 2014)

So we have been having an issue with our cockapoo where he has bit our 2 year old on a couple of occasions now. Yes, they seem to be provoked by my daughter but at the same time I believe it is completely unacceptable for a dog to bite someone. Especially because he has never gone after me or my wife under the same circumstances. (Grabbing his bone, touching him while sleeping) if anyone could give us any advice it would be greatly appreciated. We don't want to approach this the wrong way.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Why are you grabbing his bone.....that is a high value treat. Rather teach you child to leave your dog alone to eat in peace. After all, you wouldn't like someone grabbing your treats in mid munch would you. Re the sleeping, again, do not startle your dog when it is sleeping. They are at their most vulnerable and likely to react defensively. Much better to call your dog to you to rouse him. Again teach your child this. Dogs give plenty of visual warnings but your toddler is incapable of reading them, so better to teach your child in ways he/ she can understand. I suggest you read up on doggy behaviour. It will help you out enormously. Don't blame your dog. Learn to do it the right way and you and your child will have the best of friends in your dog.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

These are the rule I apply 100% for children and dogs 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lolathepitty.com%2Fmy-dog-bit-my-child%2F&tbnid=dduSYkB97YZLQM%3A&docid=BsnmEs8_VPF6FM&h=811&w=640

Children and dogs should also be supervised all of the time, especially when they are too young to be able to follow the rules all of the time as your youngster is.

You also need to teach your dog to be comfortable around people and belongings and to be able to do this you can give them lots of tasty treats while they have something and eventually build up to a game of swapping things - but only when the dog is completely comfortable. Dogs do not bite without warning but the warnings are often subtle and you need to learn the dogs early signs that they are not comfortable in a situation.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes totally agree with the other advice. In an ideal world dogs wouldn't bite but they are animals with animal instincts. Both the instances you give can and do provoke reactions in most dogs. I'm afraid this isn't the dogs fault nor the child. While the child is so young it's down to you to supervise and ensure these situations do not arise. Only give bones or treats in his crate, a separate room or in the garden. Also ensure that your dog has an area to sleep that he will not be startled and disturbed.
I have always known that if any dog of mine bit my child that would be the end of the dog ( I know that sounds harsh) so it's down to me to ensure that never happens. I owe to my kids and my dog. He gets his raw bones etc, in the garden and the kids are told EVERY TIME not to go near him at all. They are growing up with this mNtra, so much so they roll their eyes at me when I say it. It works!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sorry you are going through this as it could have disastrous consequences. Our trainer said dogs and kids on separate sides of a barrier, unless supervised at ALL times until age seven, unless one is 100% certain the dog is bomb proof and the child trustworthy at all times. Two is WAY too young to be trustworthy, even if your daughter is angelic. I'd invest in several baby gates if you hope to keep this dog. If you plan on rehoming people here can point you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I echo all of the above 

As a teacher, I would love to see some kind of 'doggy code of conduct' looked at in schools - I think it would stop no end of accidents in homes and also with children in public places like parks, where there are likely to be dogs off lead e.g. If you run around and scream, a dog will probably chase you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I echo all of the above
> 
> As a teacher, I would love to see some kind of 'doggy code of conduct' looked at in schools - I think it would stop no end of accidents in homes and also with children in public places like parks, where there are likely to be dogs off lead e.g. If you run around and scream, a dog will probably chase you!


Agree, although I suspect non dog lovers would say you shouldn't have a dog off lead where children are likely to be, i did have a video where 2 handlers with their dogs went to a school to teach the children the best way to behave around them, be great if all schools did that.
Mattlipnick, I guess some of this advice may sound quite harsh to you but it is true that you need to do everything you can to stop these incidents occurring, unfortunately your dog has probably learnt that he stops your daughter bothering him by nipping so it is even more important that they are supervised, baby gates are great and keeping them apart when you cannot be right there to supervise. I would possibly try the higher reward training with your dog where you hold a higher value treat close to him while he is eating to teach him that a hand near his food bowl is a good thing, but don't try that with your daughter nearby. Good luck.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two behave very differently around children. Lexi either loves them or couldn't care less. Beemer love few, tolerates some, and down right doesn't like most. Lexi likes to play with the kids, follow them around, and relaxes when they are around. Beemer is very wary of kids, finds the way they move intolerable, and is always on edge if there is a kid nearby. In my family, Lexi and Beemer have many kiddie cousins ranging from baby to 12 years of age. And I have absolute faith that neither of them, including will "bite". Now, when I say that, I know they will not clamp down and break skin. This does not mean that they won't nip, snarl, and snap to make a kid back off. And that is why I never leave the young ones alone without me keeping an eye and I stop both kid and dog when the first signs of Beemer or Lexi being unhappy about the situation comes up. This is a usually a very low growl. And I keep the kids away in situations where I know they don't like to be disturbed (e.g., eating, feeding, toys). For the older kids, I teach them to look for the signs, as well. My older nieces educate the younger ones and help keep an eye out for good behavior by all. 

So none of that might be helpful but here is what i have found to be helpful. I explain to the kids that they have to be calm and wait for the dogs to come up to them. AND while they sit with me, I have them hold their hands out flat and place a cookie on it. Then wait for the dogs to come up and take the treat off their hands. Beemer who would bark at the smaller ones, stop barking and become ok friends after two cookies. After 10, best of friends. I then have them do training. Sit. Treat. Walk away and ask them to sit. Treat. Touch. Treat. Down. Treat. I keep the training simple so the kids don't get too confused because what I am really trying to do is keep the kids calm and confident. I also have them hold the leash on walks (I also hold the leash). This was very helpful to get Beemer to love my younger niece (he barked at her a lot).


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

with ginger ,,ever since she was a puppy .i would give her a treat and the take it from her but all ways would give it back to her i would take her bone right out of her mouth and take her food away. but all ways give them back that is very important.that you give them back. now and child can take any thing away but i all ways watch and tell them to give it back. ,,i think this kind of training is important


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just goes to show how very different our dogs are. My two rarely have contact with very young children, but they revel in it when they are surrounded by babies and toddlers. They are happy to play, to be cuddled, to be hugged, walked and fed by them. The baby even crawled over them and they just lay there, happy to be included in the body of the family.....that's not to say they don't give a huge sigh of relief when peace is restored.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are two different ways of thinking about taking things away from dogs. I was taught by my parents as a young child never to go near our dogs if they had a bone and never to go near them when they were eating. They never showed any aggression but my parents were very strict about it.

My two dogs now give each other a wide space if they are eating or have a bone, and are careful never to let each other feel threatened by keeping well away and avoiding eye contact. I expect I could take a bone or their food away but I would never do it. A two year old is too young to understand this so I would keep him well away when your dog is eating.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

There is a very good lesson here for all new puppy owners. In a perfect world puppies are socialized to know that there is no ownership for them, anyone can take their stuff any time and they must give it graciously and wait. We spent plenty of time with our hands in Rufus' bowl, then had kids feed him and take food away, then toddlers, hands in his bowl etc...I would trust him completely with people but not with other dogs. 

They also need to learn proper bite inhibition which has nothing to do with NOT biting. Look it up if you don't know what it is.

Of course everyone should learn manners around dogs and kids should be taught never to randomly take stuff from a dog without an adults permission. But toddlers are way too young to be trusted. So are autistic kids, cognitively challenged kids and many others too. I love dogs but firmly believe that dogs should be on lead unless they are trustworthy not to jump on people or rush at strangers, no matter how friendly they are. I have had my clients knocked down by unruly dogs in dog parks and it infuriates me. 

As much as I love dogs I believe the rights of people should come first.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes ginger is the same way ,but she loves any one that comes to the house. she just loves to play all day with any one.we don't have to many kids here but when thy do come they play with her balls and bones,and she just love to have them through them and she will chase after them.i have never ever even heard her growl,


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lottierachel said:


> I echo all of the above
> 
> As a teacher, I would love to see some kind of 'doggy code of conduct' looked at in schools - I think it would stop no end of accidents in homes and also with children in public places like parks, where there are likely to be dogs off lead e.g. If you run around and scream, a dog will probably chase you!


Brilliantly, this year Dog's Trust came into my children's primary school and did sessions with each class on responsible dog ownership - it was excellent! I expect it was down to the school's lovely caring ethos that it happened - it would be good to see the government back something like this so they had the funds to roll it out nation-wide. We regularly give money to Dog's Trust and love to see it being put to such good use. Even with this though, my children aged 6 and 8, need constant reminders about ensuring their behaviour around Willow is appropriate and fair. As everyone else has said on here, it is up to us adults to ensure this happens as it is neither the dog nor the children's fault.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I checked the kids' certificates and found this link 

http://www.learnwithdogstrust.org.uk/index.html

There might be some resources to use with little children - I haven't had a look at it but in my children's school they went into Reception which would include 4 year olds, but there may also be good tips for adults too about helping children understand responsible dog ownership - you can never start too young?


----------

